# Buy Darling



## Col 1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Lost my lewisi today had 10 good years with her miss her so much already had operation yesterday for a very large uric stone came home today died 2 hours later gutted will miss you darling


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Col 1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------

